# Draining down Elizabeth for moving house



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

In need of some advice about how best to drain Liz for a house move - I was intending to follow the same instructions as for refreshing the steam boiler (but obviously without refilling), but any other tips would be much appreciated - thank you!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

FV75 said:


> In need of some advice about how best to drain Liz for a house move - I was intending to follow the same instructions as for refreshing the steam boiler (but obviously without refilling), but any other tips would be much appreciated - thank you!


 If your house move won't take longer than a few weeks, no need to drain it down. Just empty the water tank and drip tray.


----------



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

Great, thanks - that makes life easier! Liz will only be in her box for 2/3 days - she is on the priority list for immediate unpacking at the new house 🙂


----------

